# Your passions or hobbies



## SkateDVS96 (Sep 30, 2010)

They always help me with sa. Like I feel accomplished something new when I land something when i skate, it iust clears my mind and focus on the subject, likeni just wentnwent snowboarding for the first time last weekend and I already kuld ride pretty descent by my 3rd run. Neways what my point is that u shuld nvr give up on ur passion or hobby ifnunhave one, and if u don't..... U shuld find one that ur most comfortable with and **** what everyone says and just do it. Itnhelps a lot bc u knw that that that's what's keeping u going...... I suggest skateboarding or long boarding or snowboarding , even if it's just riding .... It keeps ur mind going and the sport is independent so u don't have to have people around you.....well what I'm sayin is find a passion u like and try to get better with it soo u can feeel good about it


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I am mainly into running and going to the gym these days. I miss the pick-up football/basketball I used to play. Is snowboarding something you can pick up after 30 and not look the fool as the old guy recapturing his youth? I wanted to pick up what I guess they call extreme sports but never did. Still it looks fun if not for the fear of pain. I have done some rafting and skydiving. Adrenaline rushes are fantastic.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

Playing hockey
Playing tennis
Working out (going to gym lifting weights, doing cardio)
Playing ping pong
Playing poker

Driving during summer time
Hanging out downtown with friends
Going on road trips


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Drawing, painting, logic puzzles, computer games, music composition, travel, reading, going to the pool. Most have gone by the wayside for a while for whatever reason and I'm having a hard time going back even though I have the time, sorta.


----------



## mrMoldyBread (Feb 4, 2011)

When I get to sketch something good, and that I know it's good. It takes away the anxiety and boosts my confidence, even though it's just for a fleeting moment.


----------



## Kita (Feb 24, 2011)

*I absolutely love reading. It takes up a lot of my time, and people know not to talk to me if I have a book in my hand. I like letting my mind become apart of the story, like I'm there watching everything unfold. Sometimes I actually forget where I am. It's an awesome feeling. *


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm a complete book nerd :b Music is great too. I used to do a lot of sports but they hurt me a lot now D:


----------



## Bobred (Feb 26, 2011)

I love drawing, reading, movies, motorbikes and taking the dogs running, I recently started learning Spanish but thats still early days at the moment.


----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

Good suggestion, setting goals and accomplishing them definitely makes you feel Good!, also doing the things you love. I like Playing guitar and reading. (Attempting to delve into Espanol and learn that language.)


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Playing music and studying music!!!


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

My passion is doing yoga. keeps me in great shape + improves my mood, too. :b
My hobbies are coming to SAS these days! and watching tv.:um


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

Books are great, takes me away to another world. I also love photography. Sometimes when I go outside with my camera to take pictures I feel like a weirdo but when I get awesome results I just forget about those negative thoughts and do my thing.


----------



## wickedtruth (Feb 19, 2011)

Horses, horses, horses.

And learning by either talking to people or seeing things for myself.


----------



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

My passion is my low slung lotus elite car,also antiques and also german militaria collecting fron the two world wars,James/Ireland.


----------



## Medicine Man X (Feb 3, 2011)

I read a lot. Both at home on my own time, and at work during the downtime between patients.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

I love old movies, reading, writing, helping others. I also am good at kickboxing and singing. I am a good figure skater. I am a pretty good student. I'm good at beer pong. I can draw. I'm a big reader and a great interior designer.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Writing, trying to get better at guitar, screenwriting (hah I wish), listening to and trying to write alittle music here and there, tv/movies, and ofcourse going on here :b


----------



## musicChild1991 (Dec 11, 2010)

listening to music, TV, thinking of new things to make, playing ultimate frisbee


----------



## NMM (Mar 10, 2011)

I been running for a few years now and it helps me feel better. Also, I enjoy doing photography. Its a good way to get me out of the house even when i dont want to.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

SAS:troll Yeah I'm a big bad troll


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Mainly artistic hobbies, like painting, writing, and photography. I also take care of my rats and mice. I'm passionate for music and reading as well.


----------



## SkateDVS96 (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds like a lot of good hobbies in here............ it keeps ur mind going and healthy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Drawing, painting, ancient history, origami, theology...


----------



## O B kool (Mar 18, 2011)

Making hip hop, pop, electronic, and R&B beats


----------



## tooschoolforcool (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm really into sports. Soccer in particular!  & I also run whenever I have time. It makes me feel a lot better.

Oh also, I taught myself how to play a pretty hard piano song. (I don't take lessons) It made me feel really accomplished, even for something so small.


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

drawing, painting, art, football, sport, the internet, harry potter, icecream, travel, movies, the city, music, gigs


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Drawing and painting. Dance. Singing. Running to test endurance and speed. 

Kill your TV!


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

sleeping, sleeping and sleeping! 
ZzzzzzzzzzZZZZZzzzzZZ


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Taking walks
Reading
Watching movies, especially classics
Yoga
Karate
Cooking


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

History and piano.


----------

